# Andalusian as a Western



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

Any breed can be used for any style of riding. It just takes the training to get them there.


----------



## Sheepdog (Sep 25, 2011)

Raxus, 
I don't compete in western, but most horses can actually do western. The Andulucian horse is a horse originally used in spain for "farm work" i.e gathering cattle, etc. Their build is not completely unlike the Quarter horse so I cannot see any reason why they can't. But since you say you're not in a hurry you have loads of time to figure it out.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Almost any horse can do almost anything to a degree, but why not buy a horse suited to the disciplines you want to pursue? A team of Arabs could no doubt pull the Budweiser wagon, and a Clydesdale can no doubt manage to run around a race track, but they aren't really well suited for it.

Buy a horse suited for the disciplines you like. You will be happier with your horse and more likely to give it a permanent home. An Andy is not really a good choice of horse for cutting and penning...


----------



## 2BigReds (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm with Kim and Sheepdog. Although you're less likely to find an Andie that can seriously compete in the upper divisions of those disciplines than say a QH, there's no reason why a breed would be incapable. The point that Sheepdog made about Andies being formerly bred for farm/ranch work would lead me to believe that certain individuals from the breed might even excel at it.

A bit of a side note-I don't know much about them either yet, but there are two Andalusian stallions that moved into our barn recently and they're both gorgeous with good temperaments. One of them isn't suitable for breeding for one reason or another, but I overheard someone say something about it being rare to geld them? Sounds strange to me but again, what do I know? lol


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

In the Californio style horsemanship circles, the Andalusian Quarter crosses are getting popular, along with a Lustiano or Morgan Quarter cross. This is kind of old school breeding, Morgans and Morgan crosses used to be very popular as ranch horses just a few decades ago and the Spanish horses were the original cow horses. 
If you had your heart set on an Andalusian, you could get a cross bred for ranch/ cow work.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

There are people reining on full blooded andalusians, so why not cut, etc, IMO. Heres a link to the "reining andalusian" Ichibon DMF "Petri" - The Reining Andalusian | Facebook facebook page

I do see limitations, like others have stated, if you were planning on showing against open/non pro caliber horses, but if you stay in the lower classes, I bet you'd do fine if you could find one that liked the work! I'd say you are going to have more trouble finding one that would suit, I don't think they are trained for the sport, so you'd probably have to invest from the ground up, training-wise. 

I'd say go for it if you were just particularly interested in that breed. If you are just kind of looking around, feeling a couple breeds out, i'd go for a well bred stock type like an appaloosa/paint/quarter that is built for that type of work.


----------



## Mensajero1 (Feb 7, 2015)

Hi, I am new to this page and was just reading your post 
I own a Andalusian Stallion and I am located in Northern BC, Canada. If you like that Breed you are hooked.. there is no reason Andalusians can't do western. Considering that each single Quarterhorse is based on Iberian Bloodlines. Besides they are bred for Cattle work. Yes there Confirmation is more upright but they are very agile and Athletic. My Boy is currently in cutting Training in Alberta and doing great.They are very versatile Horses thats why they are so famous... I wish you luck in your choice...


----------



## mrwithers (Jun 25, 2014)

It depends on the conformation of the horse. An Andalusian bred with slender long legs won't make a very good cutting or reining horse. Just like a lot of the quarter horses bred that way for western pleasure don't make good cutting horses. You can find a horse in the breed you like with the body built for that kind of work.


----------



## ponypile (Nov 7, 2007)

From what I learned (and saw) from a local andalusian breeder, there are two "types" of andys, similarly how there are different "types" within other breeds (i.e. HUS QH vs. cutting QH). One, is the "parade" type that tend to be taller (~16hh), longer legged, finer, with a longer larger step and more suspension. They are more of an english/dressage type horse. The other is the bull fighting type. These are stockier, shorter (~15hh), agile, with a quick, shorter stride. In my experience they are very sensitive, especially about their flank. So if you are looking to have an andy, instead of just going and looking for one because of it's breed, make sure you look at the build and type of the horse. Look for conformational qualities that will make it easier for the horse to do the job that you want. You will probably find that an andalusian who is good at cutting will have a lot of the same conformational traits as a quarter horse bred for cutting.


----------



## ponypile (Nov 7, 2007)

For example, here is the stockier type:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5895K-Xjupk

And here is the "parade" type:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FM81Y7-DQNY


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Andalusians are a lot like Arabians in that they can both do western and English styles very well.


----------



## ALegUp (Sep 26, 2013)

COWCHICK77 said:


> In the Californio style horsemanship circles, the Andalusian Quarter crosses are getting popular, along with a Lustiano or Morgan Quarter cross. This is kind of old school breeding, Morgans and Morgan crosses used to be very popular as ranch horses just a few decades ago and the Spanish horses were the original cow horses.
> If you had your heart set on an Andalusian, you could get a cross bred for ranch/ cow work.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I have an Azteca (Andy, Quarter, Criollo). He is probably the handiest horse I have ever had, always up for anything. He will move out or walk quietly on a loose rein. Very responsive, smart and forgiving. And it's a rarity that anything frazzles him, even bouncy houses full of screaming children, men in trees with chainsaws or any new situation.

I'm primarily a serious trail rider, who camps and explores some pretty heavy terrain. But he has obliged me with learning dressage and even low, low, low level jumping. The first time I set him on cows, he was a natural. 

All this being said, yes, the combination of breeds can lead to a very handy horse. As long as you're breeding quality horses together and not throwing any quarter mare at an available Andy stud. Azteca's being bred to the Mexican standards are incredible horses and those involved with the breed have very high standards and are very selective in their breeding programs. This is not to be confused with the "American Azteca", which is not held to the same standards.

My horse's BFF is my friend's PRE. Love him, beautiful and wow, does he move well! But, I have to say, for me, the Azteca has my heart.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I like to think if they can fight a bull they can work a heifer XD

They are bred to be quiet but sensitive, and are known for agility and athleticism....what more do you want.


----------



## wakiya (Feb 7, 2009)

Spanish horses were bred for cow work originally. The stock horses of today owe their "cow" to their Spanish roots. Western saddles are essentially modified vaquero saddles then they became their own thing. 

Old Spanish type horses are still extremely "cowy" if you can find an old Spanish type Andalusian (think carthusian) you will be unstoppable!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

What is Garrocha

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H9Y1F_f87F0
(Don't know if this is actually an Andalusian)

They ARE cowhorses


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

I get absolutely mesmerized watching these types of performances.

I've seen a video, think it was a horse for sale video, where there was steer standing still with a rope on it. The maneuvers were the same, under/around the rope line in much the same way as the Garrocha stick was used Yogi's post.

There was a list of comments under the video window, must have been YouTube. Someone marveled at how they trained the steer to stand still.


----------



## wakiya (Feb 7, 2009)

Planning to get into working equitation with my Spanish Barb there is a dressage, speed and working cow section. Its heavily Iberian horses competing.


----------



## LoveofOTTB (Dec 7, 2014)

As long as you train for it, and they have good Conformation, it should be possible. Like everyone else stated above, they are the original cow horses. People love to say that OTTB's can only do jumping, eventing, or dressage, but they also excel at Western things as well. They are good at barrel racing, cutting, reining, you name it they can do it. It all depends on the conformation, and how you train the horse. If you find the right one for it, go for it!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

^Agree but it makes me 'lol' a little since TBs can be great all around horses, absolutely, but they are bred and developed for racing while Andalusians _are_ bred for and do work cattle, it's just often overlooked (in this country at least).

Actually know a bull fighting horse (well ex lol). Lusitano actually but he was this small almost scrawny quiet gentle thing. Not at all what I pictured. Then one day something spooked him and he went sideways from one end of his stall to the other before I could blink. I believed it then XD


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Look up Working Equitation - it has an optional cow phase and lots of Andalusians excel at the discipline.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZpNXgrKfkig


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

The Andalusian that I have seen doing really well in western working events, have been half AQHA
Yes, the history is certainly there, but so is history in many other breeds, but they have become more specialized from that parental stock
Far instance, TBs go back to the Barb and Arabian, but as racing became more specialized TBs had a closed book
I think it depends where you wish to compete, as nay good minded, athletic horse can do many events, with training and a willing mind
If you look at competing in cattle classes at the NRCHA or NCHA, then those have become specialized with stock horses, esp AQHA excelling at upper end, just like Warmbloods dominate dressage and show jumping
Those are events open to all breeds, and those trainers/riders will ride what wins
Does not mean some stock horses have not done very well in jumping and dressage, at some level


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

Faceman said:


> Almost any horse can do almost anything to a degree, but why not buy a horse suited to the disciplines you want to pursue?



It depends on what your priorities are. For some people the top priority is to own a certain breed and succeeding at whatever discipline comes second.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

ponyboy said:


> It depends on what your priorities are. For some people the top priority is to own a certain breed and succeeding at whatever discipline comes second.


I dont agree. If you want to excel at endurance you get an arabian. Want to win at the racetrack you get a TB.
If you want the best breed for cutting and reining you get a QH or paint.
Why get a certain breed then choose a discipline ? get the breed for the discipline you are interested in. 
Having said this most breeds are versatile. All horses can compete in western and english disciplines. Shalom


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

dbarabians said:


> I dont agree. If you want to excel at endurance you get an arabian. Want to win at the racetrack you get a TB.
> If you want the best breed for cutting and reining you get a QH or paint.
> Why get a certain breed then choose a discipline ? get the breed for the discipline you are interested in.
> Having said this most breeds are versatile. All horses can compete in western and english disciplines. Shalom


Don't forget to include Appaloosas in those stock horse dominated disciplines!

As stated, any good athletic horse can be versatile, but touting versatility means nothing, unless you also include era in time, and at what level
You can have a horse that is Jack of all trades, Master of none, or an elite athlete in narrow field of disciplines
It totally depends on what you want. For someone that wants to be able to compete in many disciplines on the same horse at some breed or entry level type of showing, then the former type of horse is what fills their needs
On the other hand, if you are serious about any event, then you have the horse with bloodlines that have excelled in those events, over time, at the upper level. Does not garentee a winner, but narrows the odds


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Breed prejudice in showing is a real thing to, so agree if the OP is really focused on showing and such it may not be the best choice.


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

dbarabians said:


> I dont agree. If you want to excel at endurance you get an arabian. Want to win at the racetrack you get a TB.
> If you want the best breed for cutting and reining you get a QH or paint.
> Why get a certain breed then choose a discipline ? get the breed for the discipline you are interested in.


Not everyone wants to "excel at" a discipline at all costs. Many people don't want to compete at all. Doing a certain sport is not the only reason to own a horse.


----------

